# Military Finds U.S. Paid $14.7 Million For Overdue Warehouses In Afghanistan



## Disir (Jul 21, 2015)

Early last year, the Pentagon's Defense Logistics Agency accepted a $14.7 million warehouse facility. Newly built in Afghanistan, it had 173,428 square feet of climate-controlled space — but it was finished so late that it never fulfilled its intended use. Now it's likely to be transferred to the Afghan government.

That's according to the Special Inspector General for Afghanistan Reconstruction, or SIGAR, which is urging U.S. commanders to determine "who made the decision" to allow for more work and more spending on the warehouses "after the decision was made in August 2013 to end DLA's mission in Kandahar."

The new SIGAR report centers on a facility at Kandahar Airfield that was meant to become a distribution center for the Defense Logistics Agency, which provides the military with everything from food and fuel to spare parts and medical supplies.

The DLA's website notes that in 2014, the agency "generated more than $38 billion in sales and revenue. If ranked in the Fortune 500, DLA would be at No. 79."
Military Finds U.S. Paid 14.7 Million For Overdue Warehouses In Afghanistan The Two-Way NPR

And this is why people want to cut funding. So, this will be given to the Afghan government.  I say this knowing that there are different methods of payment.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 21, 2015)

Disir said:


> Early last year, the Pentagon's Defense Logistics Agency accepted a $14.7 million warehouse facility. Newly built in Afghanistan, it had 173,428 square feet of climate-controlled space — but it was finished so late that it never fulfilled its intended use. Now it's likely to be transferred to the Afghan government.
> 
> That's according to the Special Inspector General for Afghanistan Reconstruction, or SIGAR, which is urging U.S. commanders to determine "who made the decision" to allow for more work and more spending on the warehouses "after the decision was made in August 2013 to end DLA's mission in Kandahar."
> 
> ...


Corruption. No-bid contracts. Waste. Fraud. Contributing to our debt. Funded with borrowed money. Giving the defense department Carte Blanche. Kick-backs. Hidden foreign aid. Give-aways to the Afghan government. Insulting the American taxpayers. Government unaccountability.


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 21, 2015)

Disir said:


> Early last year, the Pentagon's Defense Logistics Agency accepted a $14.7 million warehouse facility. Newly built in Afghanistan, it had 173,428 square feet of climate-controlled space — but it was finished so late that it never fulfilled its intended use. Now it's likely to be transferred to the Afghan government.
> 
> That's according to the Special Inspector General for Afghanistan Reconstruction, or SIGAR, which is urging U.S. commanders to determine "who made the decision" to allow for more work and more spending on the warehouses "after the decision was made in August 2013 to end DLA's mission in Kandahar."
> 
> ...


 

 It may or may be unfruitful.

 If we maintain, send back, or reestablish a peacekeeping force;  trainers, US Special Operations, a surveillance and / or a recon unit. If we send or maintain, reestablish an Air Force Drone unit.....the warehouse can be used.

 Someone had to sign the bills and authorizations for the spending AFTER  the end of the mission ; more than likely some O-6 ( A full bird Colonel ). If so....that is the person whom the I.G. needs to go after. AND WHY people step on I.G.s toes is beyond me. They hate waste, and more especially fraud.

 It may, or may not be a total waste. It could be used and maintained by current or returning forces. I tcould be kept on the books and possibly used later. It could be brokered, or rented to another Government or Military. And it can be sold.


    Novel of Knowledge ---------------> Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Corruption. No-bid contracts. Waste. Fraud. Contributing to our debt. Kick-backs. Hidden foreign aid. Give-aways to the Afghan government. Insulting the American taxpayers. Government unaccountability.


 
 Modified, edited reply :

  If that is true, then someone....or a group of people need to assume the dying cockroach position.

             Shadow 355


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 21, 2015)

I once paid $14.70 for an overdue pizza.
So I didn't tip.


----------



## Cross (Aug 20, 2015)

My Grandson will be deploying back to the Kandahar theater again next month I don't give a rats ass what they spend as long as he gets what he needs.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 20, 2015)

They don't give a shit how they piss away our money.


----------

